# Pittsburgh/Western PA Area Woodworking Clubs or Schools



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone aware of any schools/classes for woodworking or woodworking clubs in the Pittsburgh.Western PA area. It seems like all of the schools of any note are several states away. I've not come up with much by searching on Google.

I've learned mostly from magazines, books, TV, and trial and error. I'm not knocking those as I have been able to develop many skills over the years, but as I gravitate more towards hand tools I believe that I would greatly benefit by being sable to observe and learn from someone with these skills.

If anyone has some leads or has been able to take some classes in their area, I would like to hear about your experiences.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## AlexZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Tim,
Visit GNA Woodworks http://gnawoodworks.com

Classes have begun for this session but more in the new year.

See Yelp.com for comments


----------



## Dannycupid (Jul 20, 2017)

Beaver Valley Woodcarvers Tom McKenzie 724-622-7781


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Try your local WoodCraft store.

M


----------

